# Ohhhh Boy....LA's Jackie Lacey is Now Up to Her Eyeballs After Her Husband Pulls a Gun On BLM Liberals...



## nononono (Mar 2, 2020)

*Not what you call " Good " community relations.....
LA is swirling the bottom of the toilet......*


----------

